# Chas'in Phez



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Anybody still hitting it hard this last week of the season? Good sign, seeing a good number of hens...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I'm going Saturday. I'm getting lots of Rooster and hen pictures on my deer feeder.


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Muddy said:


> I'm going Saturday. I'm getting lots of Rooster and hen pictures on my deer feeder.


Right on... supposed to be lots of fresh snow. Perfect!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Count me in for this weekend also, especially with that snow. Hearing a few cackle in the crp while deer hunting so hope to get the Brittany on a couple to end the year right.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We got two today. We put up 4 roosters and 4 hens today. 3 of the roosters had big balls of ice on their tails. The ice was weighing them down. They weren't getting up high enough to clear the dogs until they were out there a ways. Every bird was buried in the snow/cover. No tracks anywhere. They have been sitting tight since the storm. Check out the ice on this bird.


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice job Muddy.

Yes, it's been a rough couple weeks for the birds, I hope they get a break soon. We put up a few hens, no roosters. We're looking for Honkers now...


----------

